# Game 82: Phoenix Suns vs LA Clippers



## WarriorFan64 (Jul 4, 2005)

I'm rooting for you guys :yay: . Please win this :worthy: . I can't wait to see my Warriors end this 12 year absence from playoffs. So all of us Warrior fans can :cheers: . My bad forgot the date 4/ 17.


----------



## Phoenix32 (Nov 1, 2006)

I think Suns main playaz need a rest, I think you will get Mavs without main playaz too, so you can beat them easely too


----------



## WarriorFan64 (Jul 4, 2005)

Phoenix32 said:


> I think Suns main playaz need a rest, I think you will get Mavs without main playaz too, so you can beat them easely too


Suns still have alot of fire power I still see Suns winning.


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

I think the Mavs are going to try real hard to beat the Warriors. Because if the Mavs lose this one then they are likely to face the Warriors in the first round. I know they'll say they don't care who they face but given a choice I'm sure they'd prefer the Clippers.

I'm just happy we don't have to face the Nuggets. I think they're coming together just at the right time.


----------



## Phoenix32 (Nov 1, 2006)

to WarriorFan64:

Maybe, but Nash really need a rest... And Clippers will have more motivation than Suns in this game...


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Phoenix32 said:


> to WarriorFan64:
> 
> Maybe, but Nash really need a rest... And Clippers will have more motivation than Suns in this game...


ya know, instead of having to say "to so and so" when you type, you can hit the quote option at the bottom, and it shows their post above, like this. Just thought I'd point that out. It makes it a little easier.


----------



## Phoenix32 (Nov 1, 2006)

to Disonance19:

That I am Suns fan don't means that I can not think realistically... Do Suns main playaz need a rest??? Yes they need... Remember last two playoffs years and why Suns lost them, cause there wasn't rotation and playaz was really tired... And that I am saying that Clippers will have more motivation don't means the rtuth... Suns clinched 2 nd spot so they don't have to fight for in regular season, but Clippers have chance to reach playoffs...


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Phoenix32 said:


> to Disonance19:
> 
> That I am Suns fan don't means that I can not think realistically... Do Suns main playaz need a rest??? Yes they need... Remember last two playoffs years and why Suns lost them, cause there wasn't rotation and playaz was really tired... And that I am saying that Clippers will have more motivation don't means the rtuth... Suns clinched 2 nd spot so they don't have to fight for in regular season, but Clippers have chance to reach playoffs...



What are you talking about?

All I said was, instead of saying to Disonance19 or whatever person you're talking to, you can just click quote and reply that way. I thought it would make it easier for you instead of having to put the poster's name at the top.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Wow, starters are playing again. I guess momentum into the playoffs is more important to you guys than getting your players rest.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Yao Mania said:


> Wow, starters are playing again. I guess momentum into the playoffs is more important to you guys than getting your players rest.



Well, it's the last game, and they won't play till Saturday or Sunday so I don't know. Guess, we'll see how long they actually play.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

To Dissonance19:

No, I kinda like this way more. Me thinks they are on to something... BIG

and

To Phoenix 32:
Nash had a great rest and the reason why they got tired at the end is probably more to do with TWO 7 game series in a row with 4OTs and a slim(being generous with the wording) rotation of 6 guys against Dallas. Last time I checked, I am not tired from two weeks ago, but moreso from last night and not sleeping. So the Suns NEED to get round 1 and 2 done within a combined 12 games or they may get a little gassed, but still win it all. Too much firepower this year.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

(sings)
building a house.... building a house.... collecting bricks because I'm building a house....


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Yao Mania said:


> Wow, starters are playing again. I guess momentum into the playoffs is more important to you guys than getting your players rest.


It's called fair play.

I mean we won't play like it's a playoff game or any sort of important game but at least give an effort.

Poor Clippers fans though, the Mavericks lay down for the Warriors and give them a free win, that's not fair play, I think the league should investige stuff like that and take actions against it.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Adonal Foyle will play tonight. It is over, Clippers.


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

Raja Bell For 3!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Suns lead 74-71 at the end of 3.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Sorry Warrior fans. Looks like the Suns are gonna lose. At least they tried and the good news for the Clips, it can be settled tomorrow.


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

I just felt like those guys wasted 2 games they did not need to be out there. You can tell they were not trying to play physical and that's why they were getting out rebounded as bad as they have. 


The last few games before these 2 they played great D and I hope we can resume once the playoffs start.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I guess D'Antoni figured, the days in between Sat or Sun whichever day we get, are long enough rest. Good thing no one got hurt though.


----------



## Phoenix32 (Nov 1, 2006)

IceMan23and3 said:


> To Phoenix 32:
> Nash had a great rest and the reason why they got tired at the end is probably more to do with TWO 7 game series in a row with 4OTs and a slim(being generous with the wording) rotation of 6 guys against Dallas. Last time I checked, I am not tired from two weeks ago, but moreso from last night and not sleeping. So the Suns NEED to get round 1 and 2 done within a combined 12 games or they may get a little gassed, but still win it all. Too much firepower this year.


You know series not gonna be easy, if we get Lakers we will beat them in 5 games (I would like in 4 that to shut'up'fu**'up Lakers fans in my country). If Warriors it won't be easy, they shows good performance and to beat them in 6 games would be good... Then Spurs (I would like Nuggets, but I don't believe this), there gonna be 7 games and who gonna win is unpredictable... So then if Mavs again 7... So rest is important... So it would be good to beat our opponenet in Round 1 easely and hope that Mavs and Spurs will have really hard series...


----------

